# researching linux car PC, optical xover/DSP options?



## phreakness (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a system in my car with kick panels and roof mounted speakers on 7 channels so I'll need xover, eq and time alignment. I currently have Alpine INA-W910 with an PXA-H700. I'm getting rid of my Alpine setup for a Carpc basically running on a Raspberry pi. I have an idea of the Raspberry Pi Fiber hat I want to run but what are my external DSP options that I can control the volume via car pc and with a optical in?


----------



## fohrums (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm familiar with Raspberry Pi. But it sounds like you're asking based on whether or not it's possible? I'm curious to know if this has ever been done as well.

I'm coming from a failed attempt at doing a DIY backlight monitor using the Arduino controller board. Since then never looked back at those small things. Be aware that *documentation is scarce *when your entering that territory with these small DIY projects.


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

What is your budget.. 

Helix DSP with the USB input card should be plug and play with Linux or Android. No Fiber needed. Add a touchscreen, an external USB drive for music, one of those shutdown control auto power supplies for Raspberry Pi and you are pretty set..

A Helix P-Six mk2 w/volume control would be all in one, DSP, amp, and volume, quite a nifty solution. All you would need then would be your Linux or Android box with music.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I briefly looked at a Raspberry pi to replace my aging Nexus 7. My biggest issue, which may have been solved, is availability of apps. While I don't use all that many on the tablet, the ones I do are invaluable.... Google maps navigation, Waze, PowerAmp, Slacker, Pandora. If I can get those running on the pi then I would be looking to switch. I read a couple posts about running Android on a pi, but it sounded like a headache and your ended up with a buggy OS.

Might look into it some more again, but unless something has changed a tablet (in my usage) would be easier. Other than the whole USB host mode and charge at the same time...


----------

